# Isis removal



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

*The Pentagon announced TODAY the formation of a new 500-man elite fighting unit called the United States ******* Special Forces (USRSF).* 
*These boys will be dropped off in Iraq, and have been given only the following facts about ISIS:**
*

*1. The season opened today.*

*2. There is no limit.*

*3. They taste just like chicken.*

*4. They don't like beer, bacon, BBQ, pickups, country music...or Jesus.*

*AND*

*5. They are directly responsible for the death of Dale Earnhardt.**

**The Pentagon expects the problem in IRAQ to be over by Friday*


----------

